# More CES 2010 pics



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Check out this link for more CES 2010 pics:
Audio - Xperts Gallery
Click on the CES tab. I shot around 100 pics of car and home audio as well as some of the new Oled and led TV's. These TV's are less than 1/2 in thick and have awesome clarity. color and detail...amazing!
If anyone would like to subscribe to my monthly newsletter visit the home page and click on Newsletter signup and follow the instructions. I just sent one out with CES update as well as info on the Sacramento Autorama and the MECA judges training. 
Peace 
GF
PS that Pioneer Stage 4 Lexus was not properly tuned. I worked for Pioneer as a District Sales Manager and still maintain contact with a lot of people there and they were scrambling to get the install done in time for CES....huh sounds familiar! (scion xA and IASCA Regionals!) Sometimes it just happens!


----------



## CHrisRam (Jan 14, 2010)

For my industry CES was a bust this year. I was hoping to make it over to the car audio section to get back in tune with everything (it has been 16 years since I installed a system) but my meetings were too tight. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

we wondered where you were godfathr


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics, thanx godfathr


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> we wondered where you were godfathr


Didn't get there till late Friday. Had dinner with Scott B. from HAT and Scott B. from RPM marketing with Arc audio. I am diggin the Arc line and am seriously considering bringin the line into my store. Had a great dinner and conversation with the Scott's, Fred, and Demetrious. D and I go way back to the CAN days( Car Audio Nationals for all you young guys who might not remember). Lookin forward to finally doin business with him, he is a solid cat who supports all of his dealers efforts and that is rare in our busines these days!
Then we hit the show hard for two days and I was whooped after that! I'm gettin old my friend!
Did have Yolie's Brazilian BBQ on Saturday with one of my reps and It was awesome! They gave me another 15% biz card for next year so we can plan ahead for 2011! Everyone is invited so mark it in your calanders!
GF


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

what is in pic 67 and 68


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> what is in pic 67 and 68


Do you mean the red Vette?
Check that... 
Pic 67 & 68 are of the new MOST interface desingned and built by Focal. This unit interfaces with the factory MOST fiber optic audio systems in Porsche/Mercedes and allow you to add aftermarket ampflifiers and speakers. It is controlled via computer, which is what the pics show. The GUI is better seen on pic 67. You can adjust eq,xover,delay,etc. They were late in entering this in for a CES innovation award, so look out for it next year.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Pictures, Thanks for posting them. 

The Scion on your website looks sweet too. Thats some really nice metal work for the front stage enclosures. Hope to get a chance to hear it this season.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

wish someone had some good details on the new Alpine line... I hate being out of the loop... lol

Also the PRs-99 from Pioneer

Rob


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

ALL4SQ said:


> Great Pictures, Thanks for posting them.
> 
> The Scion on your website looks sweet too. Thats some really nice metal work for the front stage enclosures. Hope to get a chance to hear it this season.


You comin down for the Autorama show? It's gonna be huge. I heard there havin an SQ showcase room with cars from Focal, Mobile Soundstage Engineering, Audison I hear is sending 2 cars down for the Sunday competition, and the Scion might represent Dynaudio as well.
Great way to kick off a new year, and competition season, along with a a new organization MECA. Can't wait, hope to see ya there!
Here is the link:
RodShows.com - The Longest Running Indoor Car Shows in the World!
gf


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

TXwrxWagon said:


> wish someone had some good details on the new Alpine line... I hate being out of the loop... lol
> 
> Also the PRs-99 from Pioneer
> 
> Rob


Just the pics I took at the Alpine booth. I am a dealer, however been very dissapointed with them the last couple of years. Pioneer however has stepped up their game immensely and I have already applied to become a Stage 4 dealer. Keep you all posted! I know they have info on the website on Stage 4, check it out:
Pioneer USA - Stage 4
gf


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

godfathr said:


> You comin down for the Autorama show? It's gonna be huge. I heard there havin an SQ showcase room with cars from Focal, Mobile Soundstage Engineering, Audison I hear is sending 2 cars down for the Sunday competition, and the Scion might represent Dynaudio as well.
> Great way to kick off a new year, and competition season, along with a a new organization MECA. Can't wait, hope to see ya there!
> Here is the link:
> RodShows.com - The Longest Running Indoor Car Shows in the World!
> gf


Hzemall is working pretty hard on getting my car finished up. I'm pretty sure it wont be done by Februray 20th though . Maybe April . 
Hopefully there will be another Nothern California Meca show this spring or Summer. 

Thanks


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

ALL4SQ said:


> Hzemall is working pretty hard on getting my car finished up. I'm pretty sure it wont be done by Februray 20th though . Maybe April .
> Hopefully there will be another Nothern California Meca show this spring or Summer.
> 
> Thanks


I am planning to have at least 3 shows at my shop this year. I'll be postin them on this forum, so keep checkin in!
Hope to c-ya sometime this year!
GF


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

godfathr said:


> You comin down for the Autorama show? It's gonna be huge. I heard there havin an SQ showcase room with cars from Focal, Mobile Soundstage Engineering, Audison I hear is sending 2 cars down for the Sunday competition, and the Scion might represent Dynaudio as well.
> Great way to kick off a new year, and competition season, along with a a new organization MECA. Can't wait, hope to see ya there!
> Here is the link:
> RodShows.com - The Longest Running Indoor Car Shows in the World!
> gf


Hmmmm. Now it all makes sense. I am on vacation during all of this and will be laying on white sand beaches...yeah soaking up the sun. SUCKERS  Now I know why I was asked to drop the car off 1 week prior to all of this.


----------



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

i agree nice pics...


----------

